# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Information ueber Streikrecht!

## Greenhorn

Gestern hat der hoechste Richter Thailands in einer sehr langen Fernsehansprache ueber das aktuelle Demo-Recht in Thailand  und die ab sofort umzusetzenden Folgen bei Verstoessen informiert:

Aehnlich wie in vielen Laendern muessen Demos angemeldet und genehmigt werden. Aus verschiedenen Gruenden koennen Demos ganz oder teilweise untersagt werden. 
Wer trotzdem an solchen verbotenen Demos teilnimmt wird ab sofort 
*streng bestraft*

Wer andere zur Teilnahme an solchen verbotenen Demos auffordert, wird 
*noch viel hoeher bestraft*

Eine Teilnahme an genehmigten Demos ist kein Problem.

Meine persoenliche Einschatzung:
Die umfangreiche Ausfuehrung war in aller Deutlichkeit auch von dem Letzten zu verstehen.

Es wird etwas Heulen und Zaehneknirchen geben und vielleicht auch noch auch einige Verletzte, ...... und in den Gefaengnissen wird es etwas eng.

..... Auslaender, die an solchen verbotenen Demos teilnehmen, werden in Abschiedehaft genommen, danach wird die zustaendige Botschaft informiert, danach erfolgt innerhalb von 12 Tagen eine Aburteilung zum unerwuenschten Farang!

Ich bin ueberzeugt davon, dies ist der "vorletzte" Schritt. Der "letzte" ist schon vorbereitet, muss aber noch auf diesen warten!
Quelle:Nachrichten gestern und heute
Ich geh jetzt feiern!

----------


## schiene

ich halte die neue Verordnung für vernünftig.Demos auf einen so langen Zeitraum schaden nur dem Land und der Wirtschaft.

----------


## Enrico

Jetzt muss das Gesetz nur noch durchgesetzt werden.   ::

----------


## pit

Ja, vielleicht kann die Armee dabei helfen mit nem kleinen Putsch!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## odd

Ist doch alles Scheisse was in Thailand abläuft.

Vor 4 Jahren der Putsch (OK der verhielt sich im Allgemeinen noch im Rahmen) vor 1 1/2 Jahre die PAD, jetzt die UDD.

Solange den Demonstranten keine Grenzen gesetzt wird, schadet die jeweilige Opposition ihrem Land.

Bei uns heisst es zwar: Aus Schaden wird man klug. Aber Thailand?   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ist doch alles Scheisse was in Thailand abläuft.
> 
> Vor 4 Jahren der Putsch (OK der verhielt sich im Allgemeinen noch im Rahmen) vor 1 1/2 Jahre die PAD, jetzt die UDD.
> 
> Solange den Demonstranten keine Grenzen gesetzt wird, schadet die jeweilige Opposition ihrem Land.
> 
> Bei uns heisst es zwar: Aus Schaden wird man klug. Aber Thailand?


Das "neue Thailand" hat zwei enorme Schritte gemacht:
1. Nach Feststellung des Wahlbetrugs und Aufhebung des Parlaments, hatte der oberste Richter die Urteilsbegruendung in einer stundenlangen Rede auf alle thailaendischen Kanaelen gleichzeitig verlesen.
Damit muesste dem Letzten klar sein Wahlbestechung und die Annahme von Bestechungsgeldern wird in Thailand bestraft.
2. Bekanntmachung des Streikrechtes wieder durch den obersten Richter (wieder alle Kanaele).

Beides *zwei grosse Schritte in Richtung Demokratie*.

Wer die PAD verurteilt sollte sich wenigstens  die Muehe machen (!) das hier zu lesen: 
http://www.antithaksin.com/06_Update%20 ... watra.html
In jeder Vereinigung gibt es Trittbrettfahrer, auch in der PAD. Trotzdem wurde all das (s.o.) nur durch die PAD moeglich. Die vielen Klagen gegen Thaksin und den Wahlbetrug wurden alle *lange vor* Bekanntwerden (1,5 Jahre) der Vereinigung und der Besetzung des Regierungsgelaendes eingereicht.

Bkk muss zur Zeit voll mit randalierenden Rot-Hemden sein. Ich befuerchte es wird zum Ausrufen des Notstandsrechtes kommen.

Hier fahren in den Wohngebieten Lautsprecherwagen der Stadtverwaltung herum, die bekanntgeben, in allen Gebaeuden der Behoerden liegen Unterschriftslisten aus:
Die Roten sollen ihre Unrechtmaesigkeiten Einstellen und Abisit soll PM bleiben.

Ich gehe jetzt noch mal feiern und morgenfrueh gehe ich unterschreiben.  ::

----------


## pit

Die Verlesung hatte ich gerade mitbekommen. Lief wohl über eine halbe Stunde! Verstanden habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur 20 - 25% und das auch nur mit Hilfe meiner Frau!

Wir müssen nun mal schauen, wie das Ganze hier umgesetzt wird. Ich hab schon mal an anderer Stelle bekundet, dass ich mich selbst in meinem Gastland politich neutral verhalte. Das will nicht heissen, dass ich keine eigene Meinung dazu habe! Die möchte ich aber nicht einstellen (zumindest zur Zeit nicht). Meine Meinung unterscheidet sich in vielen Dingen von der Meinung meiner Frau!

Songkran steht bevor! Die meisten der Protester werden wohl spätestens am kommenden Wochenende zurück in Ihre Heimat gehen. Das ist so üblich an Songkran. Damit löst sich wahrscheinlich die Besetzung wichtiger Zentren in Bangkok von selbst auf.

Normalerweise ist zur Songkranzeit in Bangkok nicht viel los. Ich denke, so wird es auch in diesem Jahr sein.

Danach sehen wir mal, was abgeht. 

Ich wollte eigentlich letztes Wochenende eine neue Batterie für meinen Laptop im PanTip Pathumwan kaufen. konnte ich vergessen, weil der Verkehr dahin und drumherum nicht mehr möglich war! Möglicherweise kann ich nach Songkran dahin.

Gruß Pit
 ::  

Ps: Greenhorn, ich glaube, dass Deine Unterschrift nicht gefragt ist, solange Du keine Thai Staatsbürgerschaft hast!

----------


## Greenhorn

Quadratschaedel ist schon seit ueber 4 Tagen von der Bildflaeche verschwunden, keine Video-Beitraege mehr. Absolute Funkstille!

Die Fernsehberichte ueber die Parlamentssitzungen zeigen eine lockere Stimmung.

Die vier Volksverhetzer der Rot-Hemden umringen mit besorgten Gesichtern die TV-Bildschirme mit total ernsten                                                                                                                                                      Gesichtern, inmitten von "10-12 jubelden" Anhaengern.

Hi pit,
danke fuer deinen ehrlichen Beitrag, freut mich immer wieder!




> Ps: Greenhorn, ich glaube, dass Deine Unterschrift nicht gefragt ist, solange Du keine Thai Staatsbürgerschaft hast!


Hier bin ich echt anderer Meinung. Auch wenn ich kein thailaendischer Staatsbuerger bin ( nur meine Kinder!), wissen es 24 Stunden spaeter etwa 30 %, dass ich unterschrieben habe.
Werde deswegen dreimal unterschreiben, dann haben es etwa 90 % mitbekommen.

Egal wie, ich bin (gerade weil zwei meiner Kinder thailaendische Staatsbuerger sind) echt froh ueber die derzeitige Entwicklung!

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ja, vielleicht kann die Armee dabei helfen mit nem kleinen Putsch!   
> 
> Gruß Pit


Sorry habe ich vergessen!
Wird natuerlich keinen Putsch geben! 

Die Regierung (!) kann aber den Notstand ausrufen und das Militaer einsetzen.

Dies ist in vielen anderen Laendern dieser Welt genauso verfassungsmaessig moeglich!!!!
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/

The prime minister declares a state of emergency in Bangkok…..
Der Premierminister deklariert einen Ausnahmezustand in Bangkok....


Ach ja, ..... die Geruechte ueber eine ernsthafte Krebserkrankung verdichten sich immer mehr.

----------


## burny63

Da stimme ich dir zu.
Durch das Gesicht siehst du in die Seele. Die Mimik drückt vielmals den Gemütszustand aus. 
Auf die Frage: "Was dann?" Keine Ahnung! Ich hoffe für die Thais, bin aber eher skeptisch eingestellt.

----------


## odd

Burny ist fast einfach zu erklären.
Vor Jahresfrist hegte ich durchaus Sympathien zu dem Volk, die aus Überzeugung und für ein gerechteres Leben auf die Straße gingen und zu demonstrieren.
Diese Demonstrationen wurden finanziert, von wem auch immer. Spekulationen kennt keine Grenzen.

Die (ich sage mal) Gesamt UDD erzielte einen Erfolg. Vorgezogene Neuwahlen, Auflösung der DP steht bevor.
Ein Sieg wurde errungen und die friedvollen Demonstranten gingen nach Hause.

Wer bleibt übrig? Terroristen, die das Land zerstören möchten und nicht einmal davor zurückschrecken, (Klein)Kinder in diese Schlacht zu zerren.

Bisherige Bilanz: Fast 60 Tote und knapp 1.500 Verletzte.
Einen Sieger wird es auch am Ende dieser Schlacht nicht geben. Nur viele viele Verlierer.

----------


## burny63

Ja, es wird nur Verlierer geben und wie immer wird es die Ärmsten am meisten treffen.

----------


## Bagsida

Egal wer wie warum und von wem finanziert etc. finde ich sowohl diesen *Sniper* aber auch Aktionen wie die *Übernahme eines Militär-Lkws*  einfach schrecklich, unnötig und in Bezug auf den Sniper dazu geeignet dass die UN eingreift, denn Selbstverteidigung sieht für mich anders aus.

Bagsida

----------


## walter

> Egal wer wie warum und von wem finanziert etc. finde ich sowohl diesen *Sniper* aber auch Aktionen wie die *Übernahme eines Militär-Lkws*  einfach schrecklich, unnötig und in Bezug auf den Sniper dazu geeignet dass die UN eingreift, denn Selbstverteidigung sieht für mich anders aus.
> 
> Bagsida


Haste Recht. Letztendlich werden die Leute für die Pfründe anderer verheizt. Egal ob Gelb oder Rot. Nur die Etablierten haben wesentlich mehr zu verlieren.

----------


## Bagsida

Der "Rote General" Renegade Major-General Khattiya Sawasdipol ist tot ! 

Er erlag heute den schweren Verletzungen die Ihm am letzten Donnerstag vermutlich durch einen Scharfschützen beigebracht wurden. 

*Bericht von Bernd Musch-Borowska (NDR) aus Bangkok*

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

Der Regierungssprecher der Thailändischen Regierung lehnt Vorschlag zu Verhandlungen unter Einbeziehung der Vereinten Nationen ab. 

*Bericht von Bernd Musch-Borowska (NDR) aus Bangkok*

Ausnahmezustand über 2 weitere Provinzen verhängt - welche ? 

Bagsida

----------


## burny63

Hätte mich auch schwer verwundert, wenn die "Farang-Hilfe" angenommen hätten.

----------


## odd

> Der Regierungssprecher der Thailändischen Regierung lehnt Vorschlag zu Verhandlungen unter Einbeziehung der Vereinten Nationen ab. 
> 
> *Bericht von Bernd Musch-Borowska (NDR) aus Bangkok*
> 
> Ausnahmezustand über 2 weitere Provinzen verhängt - welche ? 
> 
> Bagsida


Ausser dem Umkreis von Bkk, sind nur der nördl. Teil betroffen. Um den Süden muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.   ::

----------


## burny63

Im Nordosten des Landes stürmten Regierungskritiker der Polizei zufolge einen Gebäudekomplex mit dem Rathaus und legten Feuer. (Quelle Spiegel online)
Ch 3 says reds have taken over provincial hall in Udorn. Young men have set fires to tires outside. Heavy winds worrisome.
TAN: INN: Protesters torch both buildings of Udon Thani city hall; shots heard
According to my wife they have moved troops out of Wing 23 to deal with the troubles at the Town hall
(Quelle udonmap.com forum)
Die "Roten Terroristen" (ich meine nur die Chaoten)wollen anscheinend einen Bürgerkrieg heraufbeschwören.

----------


## burny63

..und die Scheisse dampft weiter:
Old Udon city hall set on fire
Published: 19/05/2010 at 01:42 PM
Online news: Breakingnews

The red-shirts who broke into the compound of the city hall in Udon Thani on Wednesday set fire to an old building inside the grounds, a television report said.

The fire quickly razed the wooden building, which was the old city hall and still in use.

Earlier on Wednesday, about 5,000 red-shirts stormed the city hall to show dissatisfaction with the government's use of force to break up the protest in Bangkok, and demanded a House dissolution.

----------


## isaanfan

Das gleiche Szenario jetzt auch in Khon Kaen!

isaanfan

----------


## odd

Es war fast abzusehen. Bangkok zeigt ein Bild des Schreckens. Lt. Informationen brennen Central World, Siam Paragon, einige Mediencenter und die Börse.

Auch der Norden wird bedient. Udon, Khon Kaen, Chiang Mai melden Brände.

Dieser Terror steht in keinster Weise mit der Ursprungsforderung im Einklang und kann in keinster Weise akzeptiert werden.

Nur kann und darf der Fehler nicht nur auf einer Seite gesucht werden.

Wen nützt dieser Terror am meisten?

Da sowieso im vornherein klar war, dass die Demo gewaltsam aufgelöst wird, warum wurde so lange gewartet? Die Protestzahlen waren seit Wochen unverändert.

----------


## burny63

Geh mal auf http://www.udonmap.comda siehst du schon die ersten Bilder vom Mob. 
Rauch, Feuer und Schüsse!
Wo wird das enden? Steht Thailand wirklich vor einem Bürgerkrieg oder einer Militärdiktatur?
Warum solange gewartet wurde? Ganz einfach! Es spielt dem Militär in die Hände. 
Wohlverstanden ich hege weder Sympathie für die Roten noch für die Gelben oder sonst welche Farben. Das ganze macht mich einfach traurig und wütend.

----------


## pit

Ihr könnt das aktuelle Geschehen sehr gut auf:
http://live.reuters.com/Event/Bangkok_protests
vefolgen. Da gibt es Updates der Situation im sagen wir mal 5-Minuten-Takt.

In einer Stunde tritt das Ausgehverbot in Kraft. Ich werd mir noch schnell ein paar Flaschen Bier besorgen.

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Greenhorn

> Geh mal auf http://www.udonmap.comda siehst du schon die ersten Bilder vom Mob. 
> Rauch, Feuer und Schüsse!
> Wo wird das enden? Steht Thailand wirklich vor einem Bürgerkrieg oder einer Militärdiktatur?
> Warum solange gewartet wurde? Ganz einfach! Es spielt dem Militär in die Hände. 
> Wohlverstanden ich hege weder Sympathie für die Roten noch für die Gelben oder sonst welche Farben. Das ganze macht mich einfach traurig und wütend.


Die ganze Zeit ging es darum, allen Thailaendern die Tuer fuer die Zeit nach den Demos offen zu halten, fuer ein gemeinsames, zukuenftiges Thailand.
Die Diskussionen im TV in den letzten Wochen hatten alle dieses tragende Element.
Es sollte das Gegenteil von T-Propaganda (Ziel: Hass unter den einzelnen Bevoelkerungsgruppen) erreicht werden.
Deswegen wurde die Gewaltanwendung auf das unbedingt notwendige beschraenkt und lange herausgeschoben wie moeglich.

Das schliesst natuerlich nicht aus, dass die terroristischen Akte  und die Beihilfe dazu aufs Haerteste bestraft werden.

Das schliesst natuerlich auch nicht aus, dass es einen harten (demokratischen!!) Wahlkampf geben wird.

Die restlichen Unruhen (ausserhalb) BKK's werden auch kurzfristig beendet werden.

Ich empfehle jedem, sich umfangreich zu informieren, insbesondere das Thai-TV ist ein gutes Gegengewicht zu "(mein) schoenes Thailand".

Ansonsten hier das Schlusswort in der gerade ausgestrahlten Discussionsrunde:" ..., den Rest laecheln wir einfach weg, wir sind ja schliesslich Thais!"

----------


## Enrico

> Das schliesst natuerlich auch nicht aus, dass es einen harten (demokratischen!!) Wahlkampf geben wird.
> 
> Die restlichen Unruhen (ausserhalb) BKK's werden auch kurzfristig beendet werden.


Ich denke, das die die jetzt rot tragen; das diese Chaoten sich dann wieder einer neuen Farbe anschließen werden und es immer und immer wieder, für ein paar Kreuzer, versuchen werden weiter Stress zu machen. Wie ich schon schrieb, es handelt sich um Leute, die Morgens schon besoffen sonst durch das Dorf laufen, oder jede Party schon morgens stören....

----------


## burny63

......den Rest laecheln wir einfach weg, wir sind ja schliesslich Thais!"

Probleme einfach"weglächeln" und verdrängen/ignorieren. Das geht über längere Zeit niemals gut.

----------


## Greenhorn

> ......den Rest laecheln wir einfach weg, wir sind ja schliesslich Thais!"
> 
> Probleme einfach"weglächeln" und verdrängen/ignorieren. Das geht über längere Zeit niemals gut.


Auf diesem Wege haben viele Thais gelebt und sind Hundert Jahre alt geworden.
Die meisten Farangs koennten Tausend Jahre alt werden und wuerden diese Mentalitaet immer noch nicht verstehen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ich denke, das die die jetzt rot tragen; das diese Chaoten sich dann wieder einer neuen Farbe anschließen werden und es immer und immer wieder, für ein paar Kreuzer, versuchen werden weiter Stress zu machen. Wie ich schon schrieb, es handelt sich um Leute, die Morgens schon besoffen sonst durch das Dorf laufen, oder jede Party schon morgens stören....


@Enrico
Diese Sorte "Menschen" gab es und gibt es ueberall. Erspare mir die uebliche Aufzaehlung.
Fuer Thailand kann ich nur sagen, die "fremden" Leute, die man an einem *neuen* Ort in den ersten 48 Stunden kennenlernt und die einem ihre Freundschaft aufdringen, gehoeren mit etwa  98.5 % dazu.
Das gilt aber fuer ueberall, auch fuer Deutschland, oder fuer ein  Forum .......
 ::

----------


## burny63

@greenhorn
Ich weiss, für die Thais ist über Probleme reden "mai sanuk". Aber ist das eine Lösung des Problems? Meine Meinung: Ein klares und deutliches NEIN!

PS: Auch für uns Farangs wäre ab und zu ein "mai pen rai" resp. "mo pen yang doc" verbunden mit einem Lächeln eine grosse Erleichterung im Alltag.

----------


## pit

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber nach dieser Aktion hat Abhisit kaum noch eine Chance, Neuwahlen des Parlamentes NICHT anzubieten!

Sinnvoll kann eine Neuwahl natürlich erst in 6 - 8 Monaten sein. Als die Anführer der Rothemden nun meist im Knast sitzen, muss sich in Thailand erstmal eine Nachfolgepartei mit neuen Leuten etablieren. Die Burschen, die einsitzen, werden erfahrungsgemäß das Verbot bekommen, politisch innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre tätig zu werden!

Naja, einmal weggesperrt, werden einige noch des Terrorismus angeklagt werden! Spätenstens dann kommt Amnesty International auf den Plan und wird in Thailand zumindest in der Justiz für Aufruhr sorgen!

Ich denke, schauen wir mal, was als nächstes passiert!

Die Ausgangssperre geht mir übrigens mittlerweile am A.... vorbei!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## odd

> ...
> 
> Sinnvoll kann eine Neuwahl natürlich erst in 6 - 8 Monaten sein. Als die Anführer der Rothemden nun meist im Knast sitzen, muss sich in Thailand erstmal eine Nachfolgepartei mit neuen Leuten etablieren. Die Burschen, die einsitzen, werden erfahrungsgemäß das Verbot bekommen, politisch innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre tätig zu werden!
> 
> ...


Nein Pit 
Nicht den Fehler begehen und die UDD und andere Gruppen mit einer Partei zu vergleichen. 
Auch kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass urplötzlich Ruhe sein soll. Die Ansprüche bestehen nach wie vor.

Wie sich die Situation in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren weiterentwickelt, dürfte noch für einige Diskussion sorgen. Nach wie vor denke ich, dass ein Einsetzen des Militärs die Vernünftigste Entscheidung wäre, stünde nicht die Ernennung des neuen Armeechefs (Prayudh) an.

Ich vermute auch, dass dies das Ziel der Hardliner war, vor dieser Machtübernahme die Regierung inne zu haben.

----------

